# STOCK headlight mkIV Golf HID diy/info?



## 72SuperDude (Jun 26, 2006)

Im looking to pick up a set of HIDs and Im trying to do a little research on the install before I buy them. All I can seem to find in this forum and the MKIV forum is retro fitting and trouble shooting.

I just need some info and pics if possible, on installing HID into FACTORY housings without having to get levelers, oem HID kit, or pvc retrofitting.

:beer:


----------



## ko4 (Oct 28, 2010)

you arent using the stock housing... are you? :facepalm:


----------



## ko4 (Oct 28, 2010)

72SuperDude said:


> Im looking to pick up a set of HIDs and Im trying to do a little research on the install before I buy them. All I can seem to find in this forum and the MKIV forum is retro fitting and trouble shooting.
> 
> I just need some info and pics if possible, on installing HID into FACTORY housings without having to get levelers, oem HID kit, or pvc retrofitting.
> 
> :beer:


I found it, Do yourself a favor and joey mod them. Don't just slap a bunch of HID :bs: into the original housing. Not worth it.


----------



## 72SuperDude (Jun 26, 2006)

Yes, I was planning to use the stock housing, Is there a problem with that?

And Ive already joey modded them. Im wanting to change all the bulbs the way I want them before I put them back in as well as glass lenses.


----------



## 72SuperDude (Jun 26, 2006)

Anyone have some positive info?


----------



## VWJetta27 (Jan 30, 2009)

get headlights meant to run hid's as in ecodes or projectors, thats about as positive i can get. 
north american stock housings with hid = blinding other drivers


----------



## 72SuperDude (Jun 26, 2006)

Awesome, works for me. Thats all I wanted to know. Guess Ill pick up some Osram until I get some better housings.


----------



## zachass o2 (May 6, 2009)

:thumbup: to blinding other drivers!!!!! :laugh: i put hids in my american spec headlights and they look awesome compared to when they were in the ecodes :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: < that 6pack is for all of you haters who dont like us people blinding you. yet you dont say anything about the people with lifted trucks that are more blinding then hids...... :banghead:


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

zachass o2 said:


> :thumbup: to blinding other drivers!!!!! i put hids in my american spec headlights and they look awesome


Man you are definitely even worse than those guys with lifted trucks because you like blinding other drivers. :thumbdown:


----------



## PA-TDI (Feb 10, 2009)

All the drivers with HID's in stock reflector housings GTFO. I don't care that if you think they look "cool" or you think that you have much better light output than stock. Stop lying to yourself.


----------



## zachass o2 (May 6, 2009)

PA-TDI said:


> All the drivers with HID's in stock reflector housings GTFO. I don't care that if you think they look "cool" or you think that you have much better light output than stock. Stop lying to yourself.


if we didnt have better light output then how are we blinding other drivers :laugh: people like you make me :banghead:


----------



## PA-TDI (Feb 10, 2009)

The glare from your HIDs go everywhere, granted some of the light actually does make it to the road, but not much...


----------



## JCJetta (Jun 14, 2002)

It's fun - around here there are a lot of douchenozzles that have HIDs in both their stock halogen reflector headlights as well as their stock reflector fog lights. When I go to flash-to-pass them with my bi-xenons, they retaliate by trying the same thing - only to have all four lights go out at once. 

I know the reason why this happens - anyone else?


----------



## PA-TDI (Feb 10, 2009)

If you don't you don't know anything about lighting. haha. We should stop threadjacking his thread though.


----------

